# Best fish food for Corydoras?



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm planning a 20g high aquarium setup and will have some Julii corydoras (approx 6 or so).

What is the recommended (assume it will be the sinking type) fish food for Corys, especially in a fresh, new tank (won't be very much "fish food" for them to sift for to start!).

Thanks


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I feed my corys live Grindal worms, flakes, Ken's Premium Catfish Pellets, Ken's Premium Earthworm Sticks, and Ken's Premium Brine Shrimp Sticks.

Ken's food is so inexpensive you can afford to keep a variety on hand.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

tuffgong said:


> I feed my corys live Grindal worms, flakes, Ken's Premium Catfish Pellets, Ken's Premium Earthworm Sticks, and Ken's Premium Brine Shrimp Sticks.
> 
> Ken's food is so inexpensive you can afford to keep a variety on hand.


Given the shipping charge, I'd probably buy all or none from Kens. If I understand it correctly, I can freeze ALL of his food that I'm not using for feeding? And if so, should I keep it in small ounce-sized containers and when I need to refill, simply pull out of freezer and re-fill the container?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Pm bsmith and get some kens, my cories love most all of it and their colors have really brightened up since I started using it. Also they're breeding consistently for me now. Bottom dweller growth mix, breeding and conditioning mix, veggie sticks, and the 4bit blend is what I recommend specifically to get ^^


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

My Pygmy corys have been doing great off all the food the other fish get - sinking pellets, tropical flakes, spirulina flakes, and occasional frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp.


----------



## ErikO (Jul 23, 2011)

tuffgong said:


> I feed my corys live Grindal worms, flakes, Ken's Premium Catfish Pellets, Ken's Premium Earthworm Sticks, and Ken's Premium Brine Shrimp Sticks.
> 
> Ken's food is so inexpensive you can afford to keep a variety on hand.


Agreed with the above. Mine also really like his Earthworm Flake (it sinks) and of course lots of live Black Worms if you really want to fatten them up.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

99RedSi said:


> Given the shipping charge, I'd probably buy all or none from Kens. If I understand it correctly, I can freeze ALL of his food that I'm not using for feeding? And if so, should I keep it in small ounce-sized containers and when I need to refill, simply pull out of freezer and re-fill the container?


You probably can freeze it with no problems, but I haven't. I keep my extra in ziplock bags and it stayed fresh for a year before I had to reorder. I keep the flakes in an old Tetra flake container. His shipping prices are crazy, but the food is so cheap and plentiful it definitely evens out. To get equal amounts of his food at the pet store would cost you 3x as much at least.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

I am a huge fan of wardleys sinking shrimp pellets. My corys can't get enough and spawn constantly, my other fish love it too!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont normally recommend wardley but just like zoea my cory's go mad for that stuff! Other than that I feed blood worms, tubifex worms, NLS community pellets, then a little bit of spirulina flakes.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

And crushed algae wafers to make sure they get veggie in their system. Or boiled cucumber


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*and don't forget....*

.....the minced garlic soak


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like the Kens foods. All my fish go crazy over the Hikari catfish wafers, too. Frozen foods also go over well.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been feeding the cories in both of my tanks Aqueon shrimp pellets. They're readily available at the LFS. They don't stay pelletized for long once they sink but I see that as a good thing for the cories.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Ken's food eh? Not to hijack, but I'm keeping a smaller inhabitant tank (RCS, espei rasboras and pygmy corys) and was wondering if anyone has tried the 1mm Ken's pellets...thinking they might be a pretty good food for both the espeis and corys.


----------

